# Mosquito KSU THAW OPEN 4/06 $1k bonus!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/2014.html

http://www.dobass.com/2014WEBFORMS/KSU/THAWRULES2014.html

Three college represented thus far- MUCH appreciation to all the VOLUNTEER TEAMS and pre-registers!!!! KSU- Slippery Rock and BGSU (where's the Akron clan!?)

Right now odds stand at about 1 in 14 teams GUARANTEED for the $1,000 college bonus!!! 

We are fresh out of college anglers to be paired so plan to bring your own if desired!

Remember this is just like the traditional Thaw OPEN annually now- love to have you even without college anglers on board!

At this late date best to ramp pay if planning to fish. No guarantees on receiving entries mailed from this point forward, same cost as well, post 3/31 ~ $120.

HUGE appreciation to nearly 20 individual sponsors for making the college payout happen- just a great vibe of KSU supporters.

Details Sunday night online results!!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Well....

Penn State came out of the blue and PRE-REGISTERED a need for pairing SEVEN college anglers.

Anyone (possible alumni!?) interested in Sundays OPEN and desires a discount entry for volunteer team we have plenty of kidz...even though they are from PA 

They will all be there and ready in the am.

If you are certain you intend to make this happen shoot us an email at [email protected] and we will begin the pairing process before Sunday.

BTW- for anyone stepping up before Sunday and takes one of these guys we will forgo your late fee for your efforts. Total cost due is $90.

Thanks-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Huge applause to NE OH anglers and beyond for making this initial college event a pre-register success!

Ramp pays accepted- KSU ready for you at 6:30am!

Remember this event is enhanced with the use of social media! The whole field is encouraged to post pics throughout the day to:

FB: DoBass.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/DoBasscom/204204809597066

Twitter: @dobass
https://twitter.com/dobass

Check it out- looking to be a PERFECT weather day!!! $1000 guaranteed to highest collegiate team - right now about a 1 in 20 shot!!!
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

HUGE thanks to all KSU sponsors and DoBass anglers for such a great success!!! Complete results are posted below

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/OPEN2014.html

njoy~

nip


----------

